# MY BETTA FELL IN HOT WATER. helppp =( anyone, everyone!!



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

This morning i was changing his water and he fell out of his bowl and into hot water for two seconds. i picked him up with my hands two seconds later and threw him back into the water that was dirty. i had to go back to my house since i live in a dorm so i didnt get to change his water until now. he seemed sad and isnt really moving, but he will randonly start swimming fast.He turned white in some parts and isnt as blue as he used to be. please help. =( i dont want my baby to die. i love him. i think he burned himself and he cant see. for some reason he lets me touch him and hes been circling the top of the water stopping once in a while and seems to be floating diagonally with his head close to the rocks =((


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

First of all, it's REALLY bad to touch your fish, they have a coat of slime to keep then healthy, and touching it rubs it off. Don't touch him anymore.
I'd recommend buying some API stress coat to treat him. Bettas turn pale from stress so he may just be really stressed out. That's also why he isn't freaking out when you touched him, he's in too much shock right now. 
How hot was the water? Betta are tropical, so dropping him in cold water would have been much worse, but this could still be bad..


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

he fell in boiling hot water. =( And thanks for letting me know not to touch him anymore. I guess fish are different from dogs or cats. You cant, or at least shouldn't pet them. I'm really bummed out. I never thought I would get attached to a little fish like him. I hope he survives the night. Ill get him the API tomorrow morning.i wish i could do something for him now =/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

How big is his home? Do you have a heater? 

If you have any decaf unflavoured green tea (only ingredient is green tea) or any plain rooibos tea, you could put it in his water for a bit, it should help him feel a bit better.


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

His home is a pretty decent size. possibly the size of a 2 liter vase but its only filled up half way. Doesnt have a heater.. should he?? =(


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah he should have a heater. The temps should be 78-82. Also 1 liter of water is not enough for a Betta. He really needs at a BARE minimum 1 gallon tank/bowl. I personally recommend a 2.5 gallon as it is the smallest thing that you can safely heat consistently. He is in shock right now and it's probably best to keep him in a dimly lit place for the next few hours until he starts acting normally. He should recover fine but seriously consider getting more of an appropriate home for him. 

Meant with the best regards,
Mike


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with the above comment. Bettas are pretty hardy, but falling into boiling water must have hurt a lot. He's in shock and needs a better home. Bettas have been known to live in jars and vases but it's really not good for them and they're happiest when they have at least 2.5 gallons to swim in, with decorations that can't hurt them, and a place to hide. 

My betta adores his Betta Log.

Get yours the stress coat tomorrow and for now put a towel or something over his vase so he can relax in the dark without people walking by- movement can be stressful for an injured fish.

Do betta's need a heater: Despite what many pet shop employees think, bettas DO need a heater. They are tropical fish and are best kept between 78-82 degrees.
Pet shops perpetuate the myth that bettas are afraid of large tanks or do best in small decorative tanks because... well, those are the tanks they have to sell, and people like to think of fish as short-lived decorations. In reality, bettas spend very little time in 'small, muddy puddles' as rice fields are usually flooded. Bettas need a heater, and do well when they have a filter that is not too strong for them.

I will strongly recommend the Rooibos tea. It will darken the water so your fish feels more secure, and the tea itself is very healthy. My fish loves it. Just toss a bag of organic non-caffeinated green or rooibos tea and leave it there overnight.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

How hot was the water? I'm assuming here that it was --really-- hot, not just warm-ish. 

I'm not an expert on fish by any means, but serious burns on any living tissue can lead to some pretty horrible infections, so whatever nasties were in that dirty water all those hours would have a perfect place to latch onto. 

The white patches are probably dead tissue, and he may have been permanently blinded, depending on how hot the water was, and whether there was soap in it, etc. Get the stress coat on him asap, and buy some proper fish antibiotic - like I said, I'm no fish expert but I do have experience with burns. If it were my fish, I'd have him in an antibiotic treatment immediately to stop the burned tissue getting infected. And yes, don't touch him - keep him in spotlesssly clean water and remove any plastic plants/ornaments that could rub on his skin. 

Here's an article on fish with burns - I'd not try topical treatment if you're not experienced:

http://www.fishtanksandponds.co.uk/fish-health/heaterburn.html


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much! I meant to say Hes in a two gallon vase fille up only half way and yes the water was super hot :/ I'm going to do that all everyone recommended today. Today I woke up and he was still alive but he's floating on top of the water occasionally. I keep thinking he's dead :/. Is he slowly dying or what's going on? What do you all think?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it may be better that he's floating than stuck at the bottom. He's probably just trying to stay near the surface, unlike most fish, betta breathe air from the surface. 
If you go to walmart they have a decent heater, Tetra brand, for around $15. It may take up a lot of room in his vase. It's good that you're keeping his water lower for now, since he's hurt. The best thing for him would be to completely change all his water every day, since he probably has open wounds. Get a plastic cup to put him in, and everytime you change it float the cup for 20 minutes to get him used to the water temp. Some pictures would help a lot if you can do that. Also if by "vase" you mean something long and narrow, try to find a 2 gallon fish bowl if you go out today. Itd make water changes simpler.
Has he eaten any food since this happened?


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I can send you pictures!! Do you have a email?? If anyone else thinks they can help and want pics of my fishy just post your email! Thanks!!!


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

I noticed that when he stops swimming is when he floats to the too of the vast and just stays there floating on his side with his little face still in the water.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you put them on Facebook and post the link? That'd be easier.


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...7410935&id=1212232889&st=14&__user=1212232889

I uploaded a few pictures. If you can't see them add me. They should be in a album titled "what's wrong with my fish" 


Thanks!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

You can post the pics here, there's a function for it. 

So what are you doing for your fish, currently?


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Floating is much better than sinking, mostly because they can still get air up there. The reason he may let you touch him is because he may still be stunned or can't see. Still, you shouldn't touch him too much.
Its sad to say, but all fish must pass eventually. It wasn't your fault...it was a honest mistake. However, while he is still like that, continue to feed him and don't tap on the glass and basic stuff like that. He isn't dying...or at least it doesn't sound like it. he is probably still just shocked.
best of luck!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I can't see it.. hmm sign up for photobucket, upload it and post it here. 
He does sound like he'll be fine as long as you keep his water clear.


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

i went to church this morning and to eat with my parents then pet smart... i bought everything everyone said. i just got home and sad to say Giacomo is dead ='(
i guess i was a little too late.. ='(


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That was unexpected.. You did everything you could for him, sometimes they just get taken too soon from us 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

for those who were curious to what he was doing while still alive, im finally on my laptop.. i will post some pics up =/


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

the last picture was taken a week ago =/


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks for everyones help! we tried!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you planning on another one anytime soon? :/


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Please do some research if you want to get another one. I hope you do....they are great to have around.


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

maybe some time in the future. i guess ill keep giacomos food and stuff. no other fish will compare to him. whenever i walked into the room he would start swimming around super fast and be super excited. and if i ever put my finger in the bowl and moved it around he would follow it haha =D and he's eaten food off my finger a couple times.. siggghhhhhhhhh.........
do any of your fishes do any cool/cute things??


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, they have such big personalities if you take the time to watch them a bit


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm sorry your betta died - but it was probably a blessing, considering how painful and debilitating serious burns can be. Even if you had hurried to put him in clean water, or get him medications, etc, I really doubt he'd have made it. 

I wish your future fish better luck.


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't wait too long... This might be a great time to get a 5-gallon tank and cycle it (you can find a lot of info on Fishless nirtogen cycling your aquarium). The cycling process can take 6 weeks and give you a lot of time to research betta fish. I say not to wait too long because after my first fish died I got another one without really doing the research (I asked pet store employees and read their care pamphlets...) so that fish died and it took me over three years to try again. 

You just gotta get the right materials and knowledge then look for a breeder or even check out the ones at your local fish store. If you spot an active fish then get him/her. They can live for 5 years and are super smart! You'll have another one eating from your hand in no time.

Mine is sick at the moment (bad fish store...), but he used to flare at EVERYTHING. He tried to intimidate the fish on his food jar. He also loved his Betta Log and would sometimes chill out on a aquarium decor sign that said Rock On.


----------

